
Push your bugs as your friend on GitHub - ehsandotnet
http://ehsandotnet.me/push-on-github-with-any-username-you-want
======
detaro
What else should GitHub do? The only thing they have to match commits to users
is the author information in the commits. And at least in the timeline it
AFAIK shows up that someone else pushed them.

